# Couple of recent duck calls



## Macdietrich (Sep 29, 2014)

Well I had a customer call me and wanted some duck calls made from wood and wasn't specific basicly showed him some blanks I'd gotten back from K&G and he picked 4 blanks. I told him it would be basicly a surprise what they'd look like because the blanks come back from K&G coated and extremely hard to tell what they are and how they will look. IMO he picked some winners!!!! From left to right stabilized dyed purple BLM burl, stabilized blue BLM burl, stabilzed black BEB & stabilized green BLM burl. All are oil and buffed finish and thanks for looking!!!!
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/2C905AF0-DA21-4CF6-8ABE-AE407637D422.jpg
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/481A37CC-62FF-4661-81BD-3F8022FEE385.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac, good to see you putting more on here. Those are some good lookers and I am sure they are good sounding. Really like those last two.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 29, 2014)

Handsome calls Mac !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome work McClain!

JayT


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Not only did he pick some winners, you made them better! Nice work


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very cool and I like the bands you used as well.


----------



## justallan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice calls, Mac.


----------



## michael dee (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome design on the calls,great job


----------

